# cleaned battery cable and now wont crank



## lilblucoupe (Aug 8, 2006)

anyone ever had this problem? ive search but cant find anything... please help


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

sounds like you have a loose connection, or a bad one. Make sure all the bolts are tight on the terminal, and trace the wire to its origin (whether the starter itself, or the ground point). Most ground wires like to collect corrosion at their source, so make sure to check that as well. Also, you could have kinked the cable, so make sure there aren't any breaks.


----------



## lilblucoupe (Aug 8, 2006)

if i bypass the starter inhibitor relay it will crank over, would the theft system keep it from cranking??


----------



## lilblucoupe (Aug 8, 2006)

finally tracked it down to the neutral safety switch not giving a ground to the starter inhibitor relay. I guess it was one of those crazy things that just happen to happen at the same time. Thanks


----------



## lilblucoupe (Aug 8, 2006)

ok the switch did not fix it. And now the AC doesnt work and the radiator fans will not come on..... I can bypass the starter inhibitor relay and i can get it to crank....please help...UPDATE.... Now i thought i had that problem narrowed to neutral safety switch wasnt giving my starter realy a ground, swapped out the switch and the same.... So i jump a wire to ground on the relay and i get it started and drive it down the road and the AC doesn't work or the cooling fans. It doesn't show that its running hot but i know they should be on after a mile or so driving and the defroster on. Please help me find this Gremlin!!!!

seems ive lost a ground or something..... please help


----------



## lilblucoupe (Aug 8, 2006)

anyone.....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would start by checking the fusible links.


----------



## lilblucoupe (Aug 8, 2006)

ive checked all that and i stated that i got it to start by shorting the starter relay to ground, so its not making a ground somewhere


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Do you have continuity to ground at pin #2 of the neutral-safety switch harness connector (it'll be a black wire)? Do you have power at pin #1 (green/orange wire)? If those are okay, the problem lies in the neutral safety switch or it's adjustment. If there is no power to pin #1, check 15A fuse #20 in the fuse block and for power to pin #1 (brown wire) park-neutral position relay. If there is no continuity to ground, check ground points F39 and F41. They will be at two, 10mm head bolts at the top of the timing cover at the front bank of the engine. You should be aware that these Maximas have had some problems with wire breakage in the EGI harness at the bend between the firewall and where it meets the engine. Considering you are have issues with other items that are non-related to the starting circuit, this could be a possibility. SYmptoms per the TSB include no start and/or A/C in-op. Here's a link to it:

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB01-076b.pdf


----------



## lilblucoupe (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks ill check that out!!!


----------



## lilblucoupe (Aug 8, 2006)

the black has ground but the green/orange does NOT have 12v with the key on


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have power through the 15A fuse #20 in the fuse block, then you'll need to check for power at pin #1 (brown wire) at the park/neutral position relay (with the key "ON"). If there is no power there, then check for an open circuit from the fuse to pin #1. If there is power, then check for power at pin #2 (green/orange wire) at the park/neutral position relay. If there is no power, replace the relay. If there is power, check for an open circuit in the green/orange wire between the relay and the park/neutral position switch.


----------

